# What is the happiest piece you have ever listened to?



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

What is the composition that brings you most joy? Everyone except for the retired is having great pressure in their life, so I would like you to share your best happy music here and alleviate the pressure! Add pure joy to your life!

My happiest piece would be Mozart Violin Concerto No.7 Rondo Allegro, or Mozart Sinfonia Concertante Presto!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Happiest? I'm not so sure, but this always puts a smile on my face:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Highwayman said:


>


Weird I was just listening to this the other day. Didn't care for it too much


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

There can be no "one" piece.

I always find happiness with many of the overtures by Suppe and Offenbach.

On a different note, try the Trumpet Concertino of Riisager.






or the Serenade for Small Orchestra by Francaix


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The piece of music that makes me happy for a few hours is Bach's final variation from the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Weird I was just listening to this the other day. Didn't care for it too much


Not "essential" Carter but it`s one of his more playful works. Definitely a feel-good type of music.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Anything by Prokofiev.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I find Beethoven's 6th symphony to be a very happy piece.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Handel: Alleluia Chorus or Zadok the Priest or The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Rameau`s harpsichord pieces, especially the piece: Les trois Mains.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

This week: string quintet k516 by Mozart, even though it's pretty serious. Anything by Mozart actually


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beethoven - Triple Concerto (Richter - Oïstrakh - Rostropovitch)


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Brown Girl In The Ring - Boney M


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Praise, by the Pat Metheny Group


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Dvorak: Humoresque No. 7 performed by Perlman, Ma, Ozawa and the Boston Symphony. 

and...Stardust, sung by Nat King Cole

Several versions of both can be found on You Tube.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The Trout Quintet.

(And a bunch of 60s pop tunes.)

I love “Stardust” but it makes me dreamy, not happy. I’ll take “Moondance” instead.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The 'fly' duet from Offenbach's _Orphée aux enfers_ usually turns me into a helpless giggling cretin. I listened to that operetta yesterday, the same production as featured below.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> I love "Stardust" but it makes me dreamy, not happy. I'll take "Moondance" instead.


Moondance happens to be my wife's favorite too. :tiphat:


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Not sure if this qualifies as it's a programme rather than a piece, but it was what instantly came into my head. John McGlinn was having the time of his life conducting, and all the performers looked as though they were thoroughly enjoying themselves. It all had such a feel good factor. And I love "Showboat".


----------

